# I'm looking for a designer



## BnD81 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi I'm BnD81 and I was looking for a Designer for freelance work or a designer to join my team.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## DOOOM (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello there! I am a designer! Feel free to click the link in my signature and check out my work.


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome! Have a look at my stuff too - let me know if I can help!
Nancy Graham ~ illustration - Nancy Graham


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Feel free to check out my website and email me through my site if interested. Thanks!


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Did You Say ? Join my Team? *PUT ME IN COACH.*
Take a trip through my portfolio at www.art4tees.com You will find me fast, reasonable and of course very good.. Close to twenty years t-shirt art and art direction.. Mostly work in Vector but do photoshop work as well... Lots of references, lots of experience and lots of fun to work with.. Extensive inventory of past art that can be modified fairly cheaply to fill some of your needs also
dlac


----------



## LegendsGraphics (Mar 15, 2010)

My work is different than most shirt artists. I invite you to check out my site. Every Image on it, unless marked, was created by me.
Graphic Design, Custom Screen Printing, Custom Embroidery, Custom Screen Printing | New Jersey


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

LegendsGraphics said:


> My work is different than most shirt artists. I invite you to check out my site. Every Image on it, unless marked, was created by me.
> Graphic Design, Custom Screen Printing, Custom Embroidery, Custom Screen Printing | New Jersey


It's funny that you say everything was created by you, because I noticed a lot of Action Illustrated clipart in your custom illustration section, some of which was actually drawn by me, when I worked over there as the Art Director.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

*you go Rev*... funny this comes up in that I am working on loading some of your stuff that I have included in some of my stuff and then of course I have a ton of stuff done by artists that actually worked as employees for me and then stuff that was included from some companies I bought.. on and on.. So I think my proper statement is all the art on my site was done by me. Licensed to me, purchased by me for my use and of course art done for hire which I own the reproduction rights to... that sound like I can pass mustard and not go to jail? Meanwhile few years ago I went to a portfolio of an "Artist own Work" and there was a design I had done years earlier not working for Action... LOL
You just gotta work harder at hiding your source esp in this information age.. 
dlac


----------



## kigo25 (Jul 10, 2011)

hi i am interested.. please go through my profile.......


----------



## LegendsGraphics (Mar 15, 2010)

I did not say all was done by me, I said most. And most of the work on my site was created and illustrated by me. While there is use of other clip art in a small amount of the images shown, they are not the total work involved. In fact, there are lots of examples of my hand illustrations in addition to the computer illustrations.


----------



## Threadbird (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey you designers may want to check out Free Creative Job Listings and Portfolios | Foalio for a free place to create your portfolio and connect with clients.

Also, if you or your client need help with printing make sure to let me know. Steve[USER=89860]@Threadbird[/USER].com 

But check the Foalio site out for sure - it's pretty cool. And of course you'll always want to continue searching the T-Shirt Forums boards b/c designers and people looking for designers are everywhere here!


----------

